# "...buzz job..."?



## WoodLoon (Sep 9, 2011)

What is a "buzz job"? I've seen it in several posts in this forum. Thanks


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 9, 2011)

A buzzie is usually a job done by a company climber on his own. They are huge around here for the row guys, they'll be working a homeowner's yard for the power company and they'll be asked to do other tree work. Sometimes the job will get done right then, but usually the climber will come back that evening or the weekend and do the job, usually for cash too. 
I doubt there is a company climber who doesn't do a buzzie every now and then-it's usually quick cash.


----------

